# What a lovely way to calm down after a long day of not blowing things up.



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.devastatingexplosions.com/

If watching explosions makes you feel better, try the link.
It reminds me of a certain Monty Python sketch...


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2012)

This is Mr ER Bradshaw. Mr Bradshaw, will you stand up, please?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww hell yeah


----------



## Sar (Jan 30, 2012)

*plays fitting classical music while watching* 
Awesome site there, techno.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 30, 2012)

:| :| :| >:}

new fav website


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man, that's great.


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats fucking lovely.


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone notice it's apparently by Old Spice?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 31, 2012)

Michael Bay.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 31, 2012)

Aden said:


> Anyone notice it's apparently by Old Spice?



...This explains why I felt the need to buy Matterhorn body wash after exploding a bunch of stuff.

Isn't it obvious though? There is a clear correlation between exploding things and buying "manly"-smelling deodorant things. They know their market. : >


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 31, 2012)

Aden said:


> Anyone notice it's apparently by Old Spice?


Before the site had even loaded


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 2, 2012)

My favorite one is the boat.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 14, 2012)

of course, now we have to be extra careful not to have our internet history examined by the police, or we could be suspected as terrorists as well.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it me or do the explosions get keep getting louder and more interesting? o,o


----------

